

Ask HN: Any hack/anti-hack resources/experiences? - cturhan

I and my project mate are currently building an android application for some banks. Application connects to a https server to validate the device plus another server to retrieve data. We write any server and application stuffs. I'm asking you for some nice resources and your experiences. Thanks for any help.
======
jnorthrop
Working towards PCI compliance would give you a good path to securing your
application:
[https://www.pcisecuritystandards.org/security_standards/docu...](https://www.pcisecuritystandards.org/security_standards/documents.php)

------
jasonbau
Hi,

Would you like to be part of our study? All of the scanning tools we offer for
free are certified for PCI compliance.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3931039>

